# Heat & Glo vs. Valor



## Heidik (Jan 28, 2017)

Hello!
We are getting ready to purchase a gas insert for our living room upstairs. We are debating between a Heat n Glo GRAND-I35-SP and the Valor Legend g3.5/g4. Our insert size is 35" x 27" so it is a large opening.

When looking at both of the fireplaces, the heat n glo fireplace has a fan and we noticed that the Valor fireplace does not require one. We live in Montana and will be using this to heat the upstairs along with a gas furnace we have in our basement.

I am posting pictures of our living room area and the fireplace opening itself. We will be cutting the sheet rock around it and installing a cement backing along with  tiles with a hearth when we get the insert complete.

Any recommendations out there on which is better? It seems to me we are in the same price range for both as we consider them.


----------



## McGoo_365 (Jan 29, 2017)

Valor is a Cadillac fireplace.  Great radiant heat.  The blower is optional. In this case get it.  You won't be disappointed with the fireplace. The turn down with the gas valve is second to none. Works great on milder days. 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## McGoo_365 (Jan 29, 2017)

How cold is the average temperature in winter there?

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## McGoo_365 (Jan 29, 2017)

If you're not planning on building a hearth get a four-sided surround. If you are planning on building a hearth get the Clearview front with the Vienna feet. 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Heidik (Jan 29, 2017)

McGoo_365 said:


> How cold is the average temperature in winter there?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk



It has gotten down to -40 this year, but that is not for a long time period. It is below 0 for at least a month every year.


----------



## McGoo_365 (Jan 29, 2017)

Heidik said:


> It has gotten down to -40 this year, but that is not for a long time period. It is below 0 for at least a month every year.


Wow that's cold. Also check out the montigo 34FID more BTUS also with a remote with smart thermostat and fan control and up lighting in the firebox.

http://www.montigo.com/index.php?page=show-product&c=inserts&series=I-Series

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------

